# Jānis Ivanovs (1906 - 1983)



## TxllxT

A Latvian Soviet composer, who composed 21 symphonies and more...


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Joachim Raff

Unsung composer. Very enjoyable. Late romantic with a Russian/French touch.


----------



## MusicSybarite

The first symphonies are more to my liking because of their more approachable idiom. He wrote some rather dour, severe and cold in mood, which I seldom or nothing enjoy. The symphonic poem _The Rainbow_ has the exuberant features of the first three symphonies. A very good work.


----------

